# need a .22 worked on



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

i have an old .22 that i need some work done on. its a tube magazine semi auto i think its a springfield but not sure till i get home. it shoots good but jams every time it shoots. it throws the spent shell out but the next one gets jammed everytime. if i rack the jammed one out the next one goes in good and shoots then jams again. any help or somebody that can fix it?


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Go to Flemings on Pine Forest behind Buck and Bass. Very nice guy I took a .22 in there one day and he had it fixed in a minute and no charge.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

ok cool i work right by there so thatll work good thanks man.


----------



## msagro1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ive heard good things about him also. Good luck!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

+1 on Flemmings


----------



## RRlocoENGR (Jan 29, 2012)

*Flemings*



Trophy05 said:


> Go to Flemings on Pine Forest behind Buck and Bass. Very nice guy I took a .22 in there one day and he had it fixed in a minute and no charge.


You say he is good with older guns?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

RRlocoENGR said:


> You say he is good with older guns?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff


Yes I would say so. I'm not sure what year the Marlin I took into him was, but it was my dads to begin with. And he said it was given to him when he was 10 by his uncle, my dad is 70 now if that tells ya anything. I described to him the problem before he ever even saw the gun and he told me what it more than likely was and what needed to be done.


----------

